# CrushGrind Mill



## bmac (Mar 26, 2007)

I finally got around to trying out the crushgrind mill mechanism. This will be a salt grinder and I am going with a chess theme, The Queen. It is laminated maple with a poly finish. Although I like the mechanism, they are a little more work in my opinion. I will make the King next, out of a piece of Texas ebony that I have.

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## fiferb (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow, very nice. I can't wait to see the king!


----------



## Buzz (Mar 27, 2007)

Excellent!  The chess theme is a great idea.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 27, 2007)

Great idea, nice execution. You can tell a lot of work went into it.


----------



## byounghusband (Mar 27, 2007)

Bobby,
I really like that!! Nice Work.  I look forward to seeing the King.  Are you goung to make a toothpick holder that looks like a Rook?  And a Sugar dispenser that looks like a Bishop?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 27, 2007)

Great job, Bobby!!!

I made one pepper mill with that mechanism and decided it was not going to last - I HAVE been WRONG before and WILL be WRONG again.  But, I don't think this is the time.

Please keep us posted on the operation of that grinder.

Thanks!!!


----------



## chigdon (Mar 27, 2007)

That is really nice!


----------



## twoofakind (Mar 27, 2007)

Great detail. I love the idea.
Andy


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey Bobby, 
Cool salt mill.. I like the crush/grind better than the standard.. I tend to be less than spot on with some of my measurements, and the CG is more forgiving on lengths... also think you can get more creative on the tops with not having to have the knurl nut at the top.   Try the shaftless crush grind.. they are made in 3 pieces... THEY are extra work.

Looking forward to seeing the King....


----------



## johncrane (Mar 28, 2007)

WOW!Bob that looks really great l am also looking forward to seeing the KING.[]


----------



## bjackman (Mar 31, 2007)

Great Idea!
And very well executed as well, thanks for sharing.


----------

